# Cutting diet check (Pscarb 2009 diet slightly modified)



## ashleyp (Nov 22, 2011)

Hi guys needed a bit of help with my first proper cutting diet. After doing a bit of reading ive stolen Pscarb's cutting diet that he recommended to someone back in 2009 on here. ive had to modify it slighty to work with my budget as i cant afford to eat lean meat 3x a time so i swapped meal 6 with a protein shake instead. On his diet he also put "1 serving of cashew nuts" so i estimated that at 25gs and "one serving of natty peanut butter" and i estimated that at 15gs. does that sound about right?

stats:

20 yo

207lbs

20% bf...ish

5'8

heres the diet:

Diet: cal/fat/pro/carb

Meal 1:

8 whole eggs 720/56/50/3

Meal 2:

protein shake with 1 serving of natural peanut butter with water. 287/10/46/5

Meal 3:

8 oz. of lean meat with large bowl of green salad with Olive oil 495/27/60/6

Meal 4:

protein shake with 1 serving of natural peanut butter with water. 287/10/46/5

Meal 5:

8 oz. lean meat with 25gs of cashews 516/25/65/8

Meal 6:

protein shake with 25gs of cashews 340/14/46/8

2645/142/313/35

what i also wanted to ask was, 500 cals below my maintenance works out at around 2400 cals. should i adjust the diet (maybe take out 2 eggs?) to drop the cals down to around 2400?

also going to be running an ECA stack for the first 4 weeks

thanks


----------



## Ragingagain (Sep 4, 2010)

personally id lower the fat to 80g max, and youre onto a winner


----------



## andys (Dec 21, 2011)

Looks fine i dont know if i could eat 8 whole eggs though, maybe egg whites and 1 or 2 whole eggs and make up kcals some where else maybe? Im no expert just going off what ive done.


----------



## jamiedilk (Jul 6, 2010)

35 grams of carbs surely that could be upped i would start carbs higher imo and then lower it every 2 weeks or so say start on 200g of carbs


----------



## jamiedilk (Jul 6, 2010)

what protein shake u got is it zero carbs ??


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

As long as you are in calorie deficit you will drop weight.

The diet above is probably one of the worst for a bodybuilder though. You want a diet to be as muscle-sparing as possible. Research gluconeogenesis


----------

